# Sticks and things



## Tristan

Well was bored last night and started taking a few shots of my 150 cube.. I figured I would post a few shots of my corals here...


----------



## Tristan

*round 2*


----------



## liz

Very nice! Wish you included their names.


----------



## Tristan

I know most of them... Ill try and label them..

Here are some more..


----------



## explor3r

Nice Tristan I love the season greeting monti if Im right and what a lovely boxfish he is so cute. I see you even have pipe fish


----------



## Tristan

explor3r said:


> Nice Tristan I love the season greeting monti if Im right its lovely boxfish he is so cute. I see you even have pipe fish


Yeah I have 6 dragon faced pipefish. Luckily they all eat cyclopeeze... I just added a majestic angel so well see how that goes lol


----------



## 50seven

Tristan said:


> Yeah I have 6 dragon faced pipefish. Luckily they all eat cyclopeeze... I just added a majestic angel so well see how that goes lol


Awesome tank. Cool photos.

Good luck with the Majestic Angel. Angels rock!


----------



## ameekplec.

Awesome stock list - this one will be packed to the brim when it grows out!


----------



## aquatic_expressions

To the left of your utter chaos are those pink elephants? If so please let me know whenever and if ever you decide to trim


----------



## Ben J

moar pictures.


----------



## Addicted

Very nice reef. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Flexin5

tank looks amazing! loving all the coral porn lol


----------



## Bayinaung

nice bumblebee!


----------



## gtareef

Nice Pink Lemonade.


----------



## Tristan

Thanks guys,

Given the weather today I may end up taking some more photos of the tank...possibly even clean it up a bit lol. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown

Awesome, thanks for posting. 
I love the shot of the Boxfish, such a character!


----------



## Flexin5

whats the deal with box fish? i've been seeing people put small ones in their tanks but i thought they weren't reef safe? cool little guys tho.


----------



## fesso clown

I have always heard they aren't "reefsafe" but what does that mean really? I have also heard they don't live very long. 

How long have you had that awesome little guy? What does he eat? How's he doing?


----------



## Tristan

fesso clown said:


> I have always heard they aren't "reefsafe" but what does that mean really? I have also heard they don't live very long.
> 
> How long have you had that awesome little guy? What does he eat? How's he doing?


They mostly pick at shrimp and invertebrates. This guy is so small though he couldn't hurt anything. I haven't had him long. He just putters around and eats pods. He does eat mysis and cyclopeeze too..

It's my wife's favourite fish so he can't go lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown

That's kinda what I figured, also the poison thing...

I have been tempted to get one for a while, I like the cowfish kind with their little horns.... but they need a really really big tank.


----------



## Flexin5

fesso clown said:


> That's kinda what I figured, also the poison thing...
> 
> I have been tempted to get one for a while, I like the cowfish kind with their little horns.... but they need a really really big tank.


that's what i thought too, if they were bullied they would release the poison and kill everything. anyways that guy is so small that the shrimp might eat him! haha


----------



## TEEJAY

Great pics!

The clams just don't look the same from the front; got a nicer pic of a couple of the clams in your tank right now. They are all this nice and better!


----------



## zoapaly

Wow beautiful maxima clams


----------



## Tristan

TEEJAY said:


> Great pics!
> 
> The clams just don't look the same from the front; got a nicer pic of a couple of the clams in your tank right now. They are all this nice and better!


Hey post the rest man...get on it..


----------



## TEEJAY

Tristan said:


> Hey post the rest man...get on it..


Your wish is my command


----------



## Tristan

So a few more pieces that were in the tank already and a few I just picked up from Reef Raft today...

Blue Polyp Stag..



Random Purple Stag with Yellow Coralites 


Tropicana zoos?



Good Ol Sunset Monti



Coloured down Saramentosa?



Watermelon Chalice (Its actually more pink than red)



Chalice



Gold Donought



RR Rainbow Loom



RR Triple Treats



My New favourite coral...

RR Pretty in Pink



I also got a RR Blue Avatar, RR Wolverine, RR Orange Planet, RR Blue Peacock and a BS Hulk Aculeus.. I will post pics of these guys when I mount them in the tank and let the colours settle in.


----------



## Ben J

The pretty in pink is ridiculous


----------



## Bayinaung

Ben J said:


> The pretty in pink is ridiculous


I agree. nice acro. can you show us what it looks like from the side? are the tips pink and the body is.. teal or turquoise or blue?


----------



## Tristan

Bayinaung said:


> I agree. nice acro. can you show us what it looks like from the side? are the tips pink and the body is.. teal or turquoise or blue?


The body is teal and the coralites are pink and so are the polyps. I will try and get a shot this weekend but I am pretty busy...


----------



## Bayinaung

Tristan said:


> The body is teal and the coralites are pink and so are the polyps. I will try and get a shot this weekend but I am pretty busy...


Sweet. when you can for sure. does it look anything like this?


----------



## Bayinaung

well it won't because that one's a different coral type, but the body colouration... 

I once had a shirt that was that colour - thin pink squares on a baby blue/teal body - worn with a suit. It was my fav. shirt, tailor made. I worn it out and can't find that fabric anymore


----------



## Tristan

*A couple more shots..*


----------



## Taipan

Very nice pictures. VERY nice eye candy. I so miss my display right now.....lol. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tristan

So I added a few more fish yesterday. 

So far everyone is doing well except Derp the Boxfish. He got sucked against a tunze as he was a small guy and I presume there was too much flow for him..

Anyways my current stock list as of today:

1 - Purple Tang
1 - Tomini Tang
2 - Female Spot Breast Angelfish
1 - Majestic Angelfish
1 - Paracheilinus Mccoskeri
3 - Cirrhilabrus Walshi 1m/2f
4 - Cirrhilabrus Pylei 1m/3f
4 - Cirrhilabrus Roseafascia 1sm/3f
1 - Cirrhilabrus Exquisitus
2 - Cleaner Wrasse
8 - Pseudanthias Squamipinnis 1m/7f
6 - Green Chromis
5 - Dragon Faced Pipefish

Bringing my grand total to 39 fish... Looks like I need one more...lol


----------



## thmh

Iam madjelly that you 5 dragon face pipefish in your system !! 


-Tony


----------



## deeznutz

Nice set up and clams. How are your angels doing with the clams and sps? No nipping?

Do you keep zoos and lps as well?

-dan


----------



## LTPGuy

Mouth watering Tristan!

Those are awesome photo. What equipments are you using for the shots?

I tried to start SW a short while back but got sidetracked. Your photo are inspirational, and definitely get me going.

Thanks.


----------



## Tristan

deeznutz said:


> Nice set up and clams. How are your angels doing with the clams and sps? No nipping?
> 
> Do you keep zoos and lps as well?
> 
> -dan


So far everyone is behaving fine, I have one large donut and several zoanthids/palys in there. I had a couple really nice chalice but my alk dropped to 6.4 for a week so they don't exist any more sadly.

The only other thing they could nip at are the dendros. The Genicanthus angels are fairly reef safe though. I have only ever heard of them picking at leather corals.

The majestic doesn't really seem to care about anything.. he just trucks around trying to avoid eye contact with the purple tang lol.


----------



## Tristan

*A couple recent photos*


----------



## noy

nice shots! love the multi-colour euphyllia arrangement


----------



## explor3r

Nice Tristan I love the first picture with the crab he is too cute he was looking at you while you took the picture and also like the torch forest!!


----------



## Tristan

Well a lot has happened since I last posted on here.

I got fed up with my calcium reactor continuously screwing up my Alk and wiping out sps left right and centre. It wasn't as stable or consistent as my dosing regime so I went back to two part ESV and everything looks great now. A few things are slowly recovering their colours but hey I can live with that.

I finally got my 5 Channel Multichip Led light up and running in replace of the Halide I had in there. The tank stays a lot more stable in terms of temperature and everything pops a lot more. I am still running the 8 t5s as well and will likely never turn those off.

The lighting system has some cloudy periods in it as well where the leds dim down to 35 percent and the t5s shut off. It has been doing this for a while now and everything seems to respond quite well to it. Mondays Wednesday and Fridays are always full sun days, and the remaining days have a 40% chance of cloud cover throughout the day.

Normally I would say its useless to do this because your wasting a good chunk of the photo period with dimmed down lights but my system follows the lunar cycle so the lights are on for a good 15 hours a day, with full sun for at least 10 of that.

Some of the corals look kind of sad but I like using the photos to know whats happened in a given amount of time. I can't just show you all the good stuff

Anyways time for some photos























Wicked Frags Cobalt Tort Courtesy of MJC



Purple Bonsai - Finally starting to grow after 6 months... ugh



Tubbs Pink Jade looking worse for wear. It is starting to come back to health you can see the fluorescing starting to come back on it.. Hoping polyps come next week..



My RR Wolverine has been through hell and back.. Colours are finally coming back and the polyps are just peeking out..



This was one of the nicest corals I have ever seen. I can't wait for it to come back. It turns super pink and eventually gets yellow polyps.



SSC?



Purple Stag



Cool Paly



DV Candlelight from MJC


----------



## Tristan

I also acquired a few quality sticks from Ben (Reef Hero)



Vivids Rainbow Delight Acro



UC SSC



Yellow Efflo



Wild Card Acro



Reef Raft Aqua Man Stag



Jason Fox Aqua Delight Acro



Jason Fox Raspberry Cheesecake Acro



Dvs Northern Delight



Atlantis Limeade



I also ended up with RR Aussie Gold, a Prostrata, RR Jamba Juice, and a couple others.


----------



## Reef Hero

Looking sweet Tristan!!!!

What is the 6th photo down in your first post? It looks neat!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tristan

Reef Hero said:


> Looking sweet Tristan!!!!
> 
> What is the 6th photo down in your first post? It looks neat!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is the Ember Eyes from DVs tank. I got it from MJC but I am not sure if they still have it or not..


----------

